# 622 TV1 HD in 2 rooms - is it worth it?



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've had my 622 for almost a year now and want to try to get HD in another room via a long component cable run. I've read several threads on how the HDMI connector in the 622 can become detached from the motherboard resulting in no picture. I've already got everything thing I need to do this but now I'm wondering if it is worth it. Should I just leave well-enough alone?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't answer the "is it worth it" question... but since your other room would have to watch the same channel as the main room... my personal preference would be to try and get another HD receiver for that room instead of going through all the hassle of running that much cable.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

jamber1301 said:


> I've had my 622 for almost a year now and want to try to get HD in another room via a long component cable run. I've read several threads on how the HDMI connector in the 622 can become detached from the motherboard resulting in no picture. I've already got everything thing I need to do this but now I'm wondering if it is worth it. Should I just leave well-enough alone?


I don't understand? You say you want to run a long "component" cable. If you're using component, you don't have to worry. It's the HDMI connector that sometimes has problems, not component. By the way, I've used an HDMI splitter for a year and a half for two TVs with no problems at all. The HDMI and the component ports are both active at the same time.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I can't answer the "is it worth it" question... but since your other room would have to watch the same channel as the main room... my personal preference would be to try and get another HD receiver for that room instead of going through all the hassle of running that much cable.


I don't really want to pay any more lease fees and the majority of the time we're only watching 1 TV.



lujan said:


> I don't understand? You say you want to run a long "component" cable. If you're using component, you don't have to worry. It's the HDMI connector that sometimes has problems, not component. By the way, I've used an HDMI splitter for a year and a half for two TVs with no problems at all. The HDMI and the component ports are both active at the same time.


I plan on using HDMI on my main TV and component on the other.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jamber1301 said:


> I don't really want to pay any more lease fees and the majority of the time we're only watching 1 TV.


If you're ok with that caveat, then what you are thinking of doing should be fine.



jamber1301 said:


> I plan on using HDMI on my main TV and component on the other.


I don't even know if my HDMI works, since my TV doesn't have that port... If yours does fail, mechanically, then you should be able to get Dish to replace the receiver. IF you don't want that hassle or that becomes a problem... you could always split the component output and run one to each HDTV.

HDMI looks like a fragile connector to me in general. I'm not picking on Dish here... the HDMI standard for the connector just looks poorly designed and fragile to me... but if you aren't moving things around a lot, and yours is good now, then you may not experience any troubles.

Some folks have had software related HDMI issues... but those can be fixed through software and would have nothing to do with the potential fragility of the connector.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

I tried running component cable from my 622 in the living room to my bedroom HDTV. Before drilling holes to run the cable I just laid the cable on the floor between the 2 rooms. The picture quality was alright, but the audio was very weak and had a loud hum. I was disappointed and gave up for the time being. I don't know if the 622 doesn't have enough audio out put to go that far or if the cable I used was of poor quality.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

RBenson said:


> I tried running component cable from my 622 in the living room to my bedroom HDTV. Before drilling holes to run the cable I just laid the cable on the floor between the 2 rooms. The picture quality was alright, but the audio was very weak and had a loud hum. I was disappointed and gave up for the time being. I don't know if the 622 doesn't have enough audio out put to go that far or if the cable I used was of poor quality.


I would go to monoprice.com and check the different cables/gauges and lengths.. you should be able to find something that works.

Another option with the 622 and running the same tuner to the other room is to run a second (SD) cable also to that TV. The reason, you can watch tv on both of your units. Another option is to also plug Tuner 2 output to TV1, so in case someone is watching something in HD in the bedroom, you can still watch SD in the "family room". But this is if you are in dual mode.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I was going to go with one single 622 DVR and the solution I was going for was using CAT5E cable to send the component output to the LCD's in the house.

There is hardware to do just what I was planning on. For a little over $200.00 you could use the "CE LABS CAT5TX/CAT5RX" devices.

CAT5TX
http://www.cable-electronics.com/Product29.aspx

CAT5RX
http://www.cable-electronics.com/Product30.aspx

AVS Forum User Review
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=720744

In my case in the end I went for two 622's.
My wife is big into sports and I am not.

So the upstairs has one 622 located in the den. 
The other 622 is located in the basement.

Both 622's are conntected to high-def LCD's.

I also have a few more LCD's feed by the SD distribution on the 622's.

I am sure the CAT5 method would have worked but in the end I like what we have.

I can watch KUNGFU-HD and she can watch Drag-Racing.


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

jamber1301 said:


> I've had my 622 for almost a year now and want to try to get HD in another room via a long component cable run.


I have set up a Remote/distant HD TV and decided to run a long HDMI cable instead of a long component because it is one cable instead of five (it is still pretty thick, though). The Local HD TV next to the 622 used the component cables. I don't have any audio or video problems at all with the long HDMI cable.

For the Remote/distant HD TV I'm using a 75 ft. HDMI cable from Monoprice ($77.93) along with a repeater/extender from Monoprice ($25.90) that extends the HDMI transmission up to 100 ft.

With this setup, I can watch HD content on a Remote/distant TV. This Remote/distant TV can also be switched to TV2 (non HD) if someone else is watching TV1 on the Local HD TV. This works very well for us, and it gets maximum use out of just one receiver.

One consideration...you will need to get a new remote control from Dish that will allow you to control TV1 from a distant location. Dish makes a green TV1 UHF remote that will control TV1 from any location in the house (it works just like the blue TV2 UHF remote, but for TV1). Costs $19.99 + S&H from Dish.

Periodically we will have remote control wars where someone will start switching programming that is being watched on the other HD TV (because they display the same picture), but for the most part it isn't a problem and TV2 is always available.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

TLY said:


> I have set up a Remote/distant HD TV and decided to run a long HDMI cable instead of a long component because it is one cable instead of five (it is still pretty thick, though). The Local HD TV next to the 622 used the component cables. I don't have any audio or video problems at all with the long HDMI cable.
> 
> For the Remote/distant HD TV I'm using a 75 ft. HDMI cable from Monoprice ($77.93) along with a repeater/extender from Monoprice ($25.90) that extends the HDMI transmission up to 100 ft.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the way I have mine set up. Except I ran a 50ft component video wire from monoprice to the TV2 location for the TV1 HD content. The SD content is carried via coax that goes throughout the house.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I've always worndered, does the signal get degraded at all when you use both the component and HDMI outputs from the 622?


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, here are the results:

I bought a 75 ft. component cable (the cheapest one) from monoprice and hooked everything up. I barely get any picture at all on the second TV. I guess I'm getting too much signal loss. Our main TV that uses the HDMI connection looks good. 

I guess I'll take a break from all this and think about buying the "better" cable from monoprice. 

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## Slide (Jan 2, 2006)

that is very suprising.

I bought a 50 ft cheap component cable from monoprice for my bedroom TV and it looks great. Maybe the extra 25 ft makes a huge difference?


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am going to try the "premium" 75 ft. cable from monoprice. Hopefully, it will be here by the weekend. 

Question:
I currently have a 811 that is not being used. I guess I could upgrade that to a 211 if it came down to it. Would I be charged another lease fee if I did? Is there a such thing as the "primary" receiver not being charged a fee? The only active receiver I have is the 622 and I am being charged a lease fee for it.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

I feed 3 HDTV's from my 622 using a component distribution amp (CE Labs AV400COMP). Both picture and audio quality are excellent. Specs claim it is good for up to 150 feet.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

jamber1301 said:


> I am going to try the "premium" 75 ft. cable from monoprice. Hopefully, it will be here by the weekend.
> 
> Question:
> I currently have a 811 that is not being used. I guess I could upgrade that to a 211 if it came down to it. Would I be charged another lease fee if I did? Is there a such thing as the "primary" receiver not being charged a fee? The only active receiver I have is the 622 and I am being charged a lease fee for it.


I've been on the fence on this issue. Can't quite get myself to buy / run the cable when I should be able to just rent another dang 622. I currently lease 4 tuners (622 and 625) and assume the 625 could be swapped. Another monthly lease fee doesn't sound like much compared to .....


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

jamber1301 said:


> Well, here are the results:
> 
> I bought a 75 ft. component cable (the cheapest one) from monoprice and hooked everything up. I barely get any picture at all on the second TV. I guess I'm getting too much signal loss. Our main TV that uses the HDMI connection looks good.
> 
> ...


I am sorry I just saw this thread. I guess this may be too late for you, but FWIW.

In my case, my 622 is in an equipment closet next to my home theater in my basement. The HDMI output goes to my Yamaha receiver right there and then to my HD projector in the next room. I also have an HD monitor in my family room up on the main floor (60+ feet). So, to run component cables up there, I ran three lengths of quad shielded RG6 coax - basically the same coax as the satellite dish uses to drop the signal to the 622. I simply added RCA type connectors to the coax instead of the type F connectors that normally are on the coax. This worked great from about 60 feet or so. Strong clear signal to the HD TV on the main floor.

The audio was a bit tougher. I did not have another RG6 run, but did have a cat6 run, so I bought a set of baluns and am using 2 wires from the RG6 to run digital coax. I also needed to buy an optical to coax converter to take the optical output of the 622 and convert it to coax to insert through the balun and onto the cat6.

To summarize...

So, it is HDMI for the projector.

For the other TV located at least 60 feet away it is as follows:

Video 
3 runs of RG6 Quad shielded coax with RCA compression connectors on each end

Audio
622 optical out --> optical to coax converter --> RCA connector --> audio balun --> cat6 (single pair of wires, 60+ feet) --> audio balun --> RCA connector --> surround sound receiver digital coax input

You certainly could use cat 5e instead of cat6.

The baluns and optical converter were about $15 each. The connectors were maybe $2 each. The compression tool was about $25-30 I think. HD sells the coax and cat 5e cables, though I bought 1,000 ft rolls online when I wired up the entire basement, so not sure how expensive that would be.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

sleepy hollow said:


> To summarize...
> 
> So, it is HDMI for the projector.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm still waiting for the component cable to arrive but it sounds like I could've come out cheaper going the route you chose using RG6 and all that. Where could I find similar equipment such as what you used for the audio connections and the RCA tool and connectors?

Thanks again. I'm trying to get ready for football season. It'll be nice to be able to watch the HD games on a 53" TV instead of a 34". Surround sound would be nice, too.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

jamber1301 said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. I'm still waiting for the component cable to arrive but it sounds like I could've come out cheaper going the route you chose using RG6 and all that. Where could I find similar equipment such as what you used for the audio connections and the RCA tool and connectors?
> 
> Thanks again. I'm trying to get ready for football season. It'll be nice to be able to watch the HD games on a 53" TV instead of a 34". Surround sound would be nice, too.


I'll try to recall where I purchased everything and post more suggestions in the next couple days, but I definitely shopped all the parts on the net. You will get the best prices by spending a couple hours roaming around all of the sites and keeping track of parts and prices (and shipping costs).

Off the top of my head, I have bought from monoprice.com, trianglecables.com, and a few other sites.

I suggest googling the parts and looking at prices. Unfortunately I did most of this work about this time last year, so the detailed recollections have faded. Also, things have probably changed in the last year as far as prices and suppliers are concerned (for the better I suspect).


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I should have added that one difficulty I had with the TV2 up on the main floor (in the family room) was with the UHF remote. It is pretty far from the 622 and there is lots of ductwork, and other metallic objects drawing high power between that room and the equipment closet. I ended up running another piece of rg6 (I have plenty of scraps left from the spools) from the antenna connector on the 622 in the basement to a point closer to the upstairs family room (but not upstairs). 

So the little UHF antenna that normally is screwwed onto the back of the 622 is actually connected to an F-connector on the end of a piece of rg6 coax that ends in my utility room just below the family room with TV2 in it. 

Works great and there was no need to do anything elaborate in terms of running cable, since this room is an unfinished part of the basement. The antenna with cable is just stuck up into the joist area of the unfinished ceiling in the utility room. Remote works like a champ. 

Before I did this, the remote only worked in the area of the room opposite the TV (closer to the 622), but not well. 

RG6 coax is really the best all-purpose low voltage signal carrier, I have found. 

Also, just for completeness, the infrared remote in the HT room, uses an IR emitter system to carry the IR signal through cat6 to the front of the 622. It also carries signals from other equipment remotes (DVD, Yamaha receiver) to those boxes as well. Works great. This way the only equipment ikn the HT room is the projector and speakers. Everything was pre-wired in the walls to make for a very tidy room. But the equipment closet terminates about 2/3 of a mile of low voltage wiring, inlcuding 14 guage speaker wires, RG6 and cat6. It's a mess. I really need to get it better organized. But I was too eager to get everything up and working...


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks again for the detail. I'm trying to keep everything looking tidy since the two rooms involved are finished. I went ahead and got some component wall plates when I ordered the original cable. The main thing making the job harder is messing with my 34" CRT which is in a cutout over the fireplace. Messing around in a >100 degree attic isn't too much fun, either.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

jamber1301 said:


> Thanks again for the detail. I'm trying to keep everything looking tidy since the two rooms involved are finished. I went ahead and got some component wall plates when I ordered the original cable. The main thing making the job harder is messing with my 34" CRT which is in a cutout over the fireplace. Messing around in a >100 degree attic isn't too much fun, either.


My sympathies. My family room HD monitor is a 34"tube, which I think weighs about 200 lbs, but it has a great picture. I have to say that a CRT is still the best looking picture.

The projector is a panasonic HD LCD, and fills the wall at 100" diagonal. It has a great HD picture and DVDs look fantastic as well.

The equipment room is adjacent to the HT, but in a closet in my workshop, so you cannot enter it from the HT room, intentionally. I knew it would never be very tidy, and I also don't want anyone messing around in it. Everything that needs to be done, except loading a dvd can be done from within the HT room.

When I designed the HT room I was not sure which direction I would project, so I simply wired the room symmetrically and placed boxes accordingly. I am very glad I did that. I bought the modular plug plates so I can mix various connector types in the same box. They seem to be doing ok. I also bought an HDMI wall plate so I could connect from the projector to the wall and from the wall to the Yamaha receiver. It has been working great for about 9 months now.

I can go on and on of course, so if I can help with any detail, please holler. I learned all of this stuff from scratch, so don't be the least bit concerned about not knowing something. You learn when you have a need to learn.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

Here is where I found the audio baluns and the optical to coax converter.

http://www.svideo.com/500020.html

If you need to buy a converter be sure you get the right one. There is optical to coax and coax to optical, they are not the same, but look the same in the pictures.

This site requires some study to find exactly what you need.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got the new cable on Friday and installed it today. Everything appears to be fine. I believe my daughter liked watching Spongebob on the bigger TV (I did all the work in the AM before it got way too hot in the attic). 

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## pnd4pnd (Dec 5, 2006)

After reading this thread i bought the CE solution and hooked it up last night. I had been using the RF provided with the 622 but was never quite happy with it. I'm glad to say the picture/audio is perfect and was very easy to install. It's not cheap but to me it was worth it.

Thanks! I love these forums!

Eric


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

I am using a CAT5 balun (provides red/green/blue component + red/white stereo audio) at both ends over a run of about 100 ft using normal CAT5 cabling. It works GREAT!


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

grog said:


> I was going to go with one single 622 DVR and the solution I was going for was using CAT5E cable to send the component output to the LCD's in the house.
> 
> There is hardware to do just what I was planning on. For a little over $200.00 you could use the "CE LABS CAT5TX/CAT5RX" devices.
> 
> ...


I finally took plunge and went with the CE Labs solution based on the avsforum thread referenced above. Once I got educated on 75 ohm termination and my Denon AV receiver, I was able to get it working. Very happy with it.

Obviously more expensive than leasing a second 622 but I prefer not to maintain two separate DVR's.

Also, I have a difficult time hammering a nail into a piece of wood. Thus, if I was able to pull & terminate the cat5e, anyone can.


----------



## hdcl (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anybody tried the Rapidrun 5 coax solution at 100' length? You can get the cable with 2 end connectors / wall plates at Amazon with free shipping for just over $100 making it the most cost effective solution.

I can't post URLs yet (new user) so you can cut and paste the urls below and add the www in front or search for Rapidrun at CablesToGo and Amazon

amazon.com/50-Rapidrun-CL2-5-COAX-Cable/dp/B000F6OJN8

cablestogo.com/RapidRun/RunnerBaseCables.asp?


----------



## skemp97 (Sep 20, 2007)

bhodgins said:


> I am using a CAT5 balun (provides red/green/blue component + red/white stereo audio) at both ends over a run of about 100 ft using normal CAT5 cabling. It works GREAT!


Let me tell you why. I have two TVs, one that runs 1080i and the other that will do 720P. The installation I was promised was for two DVR boxes, one which would have the DVR and the other being a normal HD Dual Tuner. The installer suggested that I do not need an extra HD receiver because it can run on one. And insisted that the sales guy must be new. So he installed it this way. After watching the TV number 2 which will do 720P, I noticed that the quality of HD on the second TV was not very good. Comcast was better. I suspected it was a setting on the Receiver. After research on the internet, I found out exactly how he ran the receiver. Basically it is piggy back configuration. The TV 1 connection is fine and is running the HD in 1080i, however the TV 2 runs in Standard HD which is only 480i. If you are on low budget and can not afford a second receiver, then it is probably the way to go but if you feel like me, and feel you are robbing your HD TV from it's full functionality, I would suggest getting two receivers as suppose to running this Piggy back configuration, unless you bought the second TV knowing it can only run up to 480i. Just my two cents.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Have you considered and HDMI or component splitter?


----------

